# La spaziale S1 Vivaldi II



## matbyam (Dec 6, 2015)

Just upgraded from a Gaggia Classic to a second hand La Spaziale S1 Vivaldi II. First impressions are that I'm going to have it for a long time! For anyone else starting out with this machine .... the best web help I've found so far is https://bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/Laspaziales1vivaldiMKIIcloserlookv4.pdf

This webpage is comprehensive but simple to understand.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Are you running from a bottle, or have you plumbed it in?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Need pictures.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Also the s1cafe... http://s1cafe.com is a forum dedicated just to La Spaz machines... I feel disloyal recommending Another forum but v useful nonetheless...


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

+1 for s1 cafe good resource for la spaz owners


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The S1cafe is a great resource.

I have owned two La Spaz S1s. Both gave & are still giving very reliable service.

The shape is a very welcome change to the stainless steel boxes we are living with these days.

Well worth plumbing-in if you can.


----------



## matbyam (Dec 6, 2015)

Plumbed it in with some water filters and a pressure gauge


----------



## matbyam (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks very much for the advice. Have plumbed it in with a water filter and a pressure gauge but am investigating types of water filter to see which works best (moderately soft water area). My only concern is that the water filter only has a 6mm external diameter inlet/outlet (the rest of my plastic tubing is 10mm) and as they are the machine side of the pressure gauge, they may be significantly reducing the water pressure feed. Currently I'm running the gauge at nearly 2 bar to compensate. Will look at the S1cafe resource later today.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I used a medium size BWT filter & head. One size head fits all cartridge sizes.

Cream Supplies usually the cheapest on line


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

matbyam said:


> Thanks very much for the advice. Have plumbed it in with a water filter and a pressure gauge but am investigating types of water filter to see which works best (moderately soft water area). My only concern is that the water filter only has a 6mm external diameter inlet/outlet (the rest of my plastic tubing is 10mm) and as they are the machine side of the pressure gauge, they may be significantly reducing the water pressure feed. Currently I'm running the gauge at nearly 2 bar to compensate. Will look at the S1cafe resource later today.


Don't get confused between pressure and flow....6mm though should be enough to feed the machine OK.


----------



## matbyam (Dec 6, 2015)

Took these pics this morning. It came with lots of extras - all hardly used. Am picking up refurbed second hand mini mazzer grinder next week so should be making decent coffee by Xmas!


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

very nice machine, enjoy


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I fitted a strip of blue LEDs just above the pressure gauge. Looks cool. Also the hack to be able to use a timer plug is a godsend


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

I also pimped mine with lights. There is a whole thread online about the lights you can get from ikea I think in s1cafe or home barrista


----------

